
Ubernomics: Social costs of ride-hailing larger than previously thought - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/11/03/the-social-costs-of-ride-hailing-may-be-larger-than-previously-thought
======
here2day
Study results in an increase of roughly 1000 deaths a year due to extra
traffic on road but $7B in utility gained. Easy trade.

